

The Logo Design Process From Start To Finish - rickharrison
http://justcreativedesign.com/2009/02/04/the-logo-design-process-from-start-to-finish/

======
lacker
It seems odd that you would redesign the logo and homepage of an online store
without considering any quantitative measurement. For example, how does
changing the background to purple and showing less content "above the fold"
affect conversion rates? Instead, the only criterion for success this author
mentions is that "the client loved it".

Here's an alternative... rather than hiring one expensive artist who will make
something pretty, get several cheap logos from a site like 99designs, and A/B
test to see what actually works.

